# 2013 f-250



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

God I hope not. That thing is UGLY.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

X2-I dont see that going into production.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats the super chief concept truck, doubt we will ever see anything like that, maybe some styling hints but nothing that radical. Besides that thing is UGLY and the interior is hideous.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Fords are work trucks, they are not supposed to look pretty:laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

It definetly doesn't look like a work truck, with that woody interior and analog style gages and then outside that goofy tail lighting. I do like the looks of the front end a bit but definetly not the Lincoln wheels. That aint no work truck that thing was designed to look good not preform. What ever happened to the tonka concepts, those looked pretty cool.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

yea thats a mix between a 250 volt and camaro but worst of all it says hydrogen


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow...way to call a concept truck (Super Chief concept) from 2006 a 2013...nice try...

As for the concept, The Super Chief is able to run off hydrogen, ethanol, and gasoline up to E85 with the Tri-Flex fuel system using a supercharged 6.8-liter SOHC 30-valve V-10.

oh, and albhb3, its Camaro not Camero...


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Newdude;970902 said:


> *Wow...way to call a concept truck (Super Chief concept) from 2006 a 2013...nice try...*As for the concept, The Super Chief is able to run off hydrogen, ethanol, and gasoline up to E85 with the Tri-Flex fuel system using a supercharged 6.8-liter SOHC 30-valve V-10.


Way to hit the nail on the head. That was at the 2006 Auto show. Looks just as ridiculous then in person as it does now in a photo. The only good thing was the power torques and fuel options. ENDLESS!!!!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you say *FFFFFUGLY*:laughing:


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Newdude;970902 said:


> Wow...way to call a concept truck (Super Chief concept) from 2006 a 2013...nice try...
> 
> As for the concept, The Super Chief is able to run off hydrogen, ethanol, and gasoline up to E85 with the Tri-Flex fuel system using a supercharged 6.8-liter SOHC 30-valve V-10.
> 
> oh, and albhb3, its Camaro not Camero...


Thanks for the info. I knew it was a concept from years past just not what year, definitely not a 2013 SD.

Was unaware of the fueling options, which even today seem unrealistic. Can you imagine the problems with running that many different fuels on a mass production vehicle, they couldn't get running just pump diesel on the first few years of the 6.0, let alone 3 different fuels, one of which is so new to the market that I have yet to see the infrastructure to support it.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

If they ever build that thing they are stupid! WOW that is hideous


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I think its pretty neat looking!!! I would not be using that truck to pull a landscape trailer but rather for a personal vehicle! Sure would get alot of attention! I am all about the very contemporary modern look!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Buttugly......


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ford are you looking at this site that truck is ugly !!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That will make me buy a Dodge with a Curtis plow!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

grandview;971397 said:


> That will make me buy a Dodge with a Curtis plow!


That is saying alot! I would even consider buying Government Motors before driving that WOW


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

hlntoiz;970927 said:


> Can you say *FFFFFUGLY*:laughing:


FFFFFFFFFFugly


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very ugly


----------



## t613 (Feb 2, 2010)

That's the Super Chief concept, which was the inspiration for the upcoming 2011 Super Duty. The Tonka concept was the related to the current 2008-2010 SDs.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

t613;984099 said:


> That's the Super Chief concept, which was the inspiration for the upcoming 2011 Super Duty. The Tonka concept was the related to the current 2008-2010 SDs.


Gotcha, thanks, I was wandering what actual vehicles became of those 2 concepts.


----------

